# Antena para tarjeta 3G



## jvara (Sep 27, 2006)

Hola!

Para un proyecto necesito hacer una antena para las tarjetas 3G de Vodafone (las que son PCMCIA) más eficiente que la que me venden en la tienda. Mi idea es coger una antena profesional, y adaptar el cable a la tarjeta, pero no sé cómo se llama el conector de las tarjetas, para poder buscarlo. 

Tengo dos tipos de tarjeta, la NOVATEL  MERLIN U630 y la OPTION 3G CDMA, y los conectores son distintos.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias


----------



## fraisanchez (Nov 9, 2007)

Hola JVARA
Me parece que el tipo de conector al que te refieres es el Lucent MC Card, mira en este link que indican algunos conectores, http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/showthread.php?t=109 
Venden antenas de esta clase pero he visto que tienen poca ganancia, animo y haber si fabricas una buena.
Espero haberte ayudado
Saludos


----------

